# A Cautionary Tale



## PCM (May 27, 2004)

On Saturday I took my 2008 Z65 out on a 50 mile ride, half of which was in a cold, miserable drizzle. This was the first ride I've done on this bike in any sort of sustained rain where the bike got more than a few drops on it.

When I got home it had stopped raining so I got the hose out, gently washed all the grit and sand off, and then dried everything off.

For the last month I've been leaving the bike in the living room (after all, it is like a piece of artwork) because I've been training for an MS Ride event coming up in June and don't want to carry it up and down the cellar stairs 3-4 times a week. However on Sunday my wife asked that I move it to the basement because we had guests coming. When I hung the bike from the hooks in the basement water started pouring out of two weep holes on the inside of each chain stay near the dropouts. It was enough to soak a hand towel to the point that I could almost wring the water out of it.

Hope this helps other Felt owners so you don’t have water sitting inside the bottom bracket for weeks on end because you never turn the bike over.

Cheers.


----------

